# Is This A Ruby Red Spilo Or Mac?



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Being sold as Ruby red spilo


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

RRS- the gold fades to orange/red color toward the gill plate/jaw region


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

x2. Nice fish you buyn it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice looking Ruby


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yup a ruby for sure...definitely one of the better looking serras


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

KSLS this should be moved to Piranha Species Identification


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Agreed its a nice true spilo.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> x2. Nice fish you buyn it?


Yea, plan on getting this fish tomorrow! Any special comments about keeping these spilo?


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Bought it from George!! i hate getting rid of it, but i am in a tight spot right now and need the money but if in the future you want to sell it, i'll buy it back from you.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

PDOGGY said:


> x2. Nice fish you buyn it?


Yea, plan on getting this fish tomorrow! Any special comments about keeping these spilo?
[/quote]

I think they grow to about 8", but I've only seen two around that size. Nice fish BTW


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's definitely a gorgeous looking ruby red.


----------

